# Tape on Knife handles?



## KBar666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok this is random. And also I'm pretty sure this is the better place to post this.

But lately I've seen tape(100 mile and hour tape mainly) on folding knife handles.

Whats the deal with this?   I don't think it'll add any traction really..considering the knives I've seen them on already have high traction G10. 

Again this random.  But I just had to ask.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 16, 2012)

I.D.K. I never heard of this.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to make your knife look crappy and to get adhesive all up in the moving parts and all over the blade.


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2012)

1) Do you have any pictures of this....mess?
2) If grip was an issue, I'd think about skateboard grip tape.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2012)

Why the hell would you tape the scales of a folder, or any knife for that matter?

That's fucked up as a bag of smashed assholes.


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Do you have any pictures of this....mess?
> 2) If grip was an issue, I'd think about skateboard grip tape.


 

Here is one Example, on a custom Emerson recently auctioned for charity.







And another, diffrent knife...same auction though...








This is what made me think to ask. But not the first time I've seen it however.  But this is just what made really decide to ask cause I couldn't figure out why one would do this.


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> 1) Do you have any pictures of this....mess?
> 2) If grip was an issue, I'd think about skateboard grip tape.


 
Also yeah, the skatetape trick I know.  Also just a tip for anyone who may be interested, you can put some skate tape on the clip, gives you some extra grip when drawing the knife, reduces the chance to fumble it or drop it etc. Not sure if anyone cares, but thought I'd pass it on, in case anyone wanted to give it a try.


----------



## moobob (Dec 16, 2012)

Might be to stop something from rubbing a hole in your pocket.


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2012)

moobob said:


> Might be to stop something from rubbing a hole in your pocket.


 
That or to disable a safety feature maybe...or cover something up? Otherwise, it makes no sense.


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 17, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> That or to disable a safety feature maybe...or cover something up? Otherwise, it makes no sense.


 
Well on those particular knives there is no safety feature. they are Emerson CQC-8s,Custom ones.  That were once carried by AD SEAL Team members. Donated for charity.

In any event, I'm glad I'm not the only one who dosn;t get it.   I thought I was gonna get a response like "you dumbass, its for...blank"  

But yeah. Like I said its not the first time I have seen this. Just seeing these ones finally made me go "ok I gotta see if anyone else knows why one would do this."


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 17, 2012)

I can understand doing it over screws etc to stop crud getting but where it is makes as much sense as my Fiancée after a glass of wine.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 17, 2012)

Possibly old tape from securing to gear, or for jumping...

Still look like a bag of smashed assholes, imho.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2012)

In the first one, the tape is placed over where I would have etched my last name if it were my knife.

Second one?  I've got nothing.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 17, 2012)

Easier to keep finger prints off :die:


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 17, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Easier to keep finger prints off :die:


 
Haaa!!!! Haaaa!!!


----------

